# New Puppy



## wrighks (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello!

I'm getting my puppy in 2 weeks. I need to know best training practices, how to make the puppy feel loved and secure, how to bond with my puppy and any other ideas.

Thanks


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your new puppy!! 'The perfect puppy' by Gwen Bailey is the book i reccomend to both new owners and clients at work. Read it cover to cover and let your pup do the same and you won't go far wrong!!
(you can get used copies off amazon quite cheap)


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome and congratulations! Yes, Gwen Bailey's book is a great buy and there's lots of good advice in there. If you have any specific questions after that then ask away. 

Now is the time to make sure you have everything you need at home and dream of puppies!!

Karen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi there

Excellent news your puppy will be home in 2 weeks..

Tell us more colour? mix?where from etc.. there may be siblings on here which will be lovely for you...

My puppy advice is enjoy ever second of it ... it is full on but excellent fun ... each puppy is different but cockapoos are fab pets  

I do have some puppy tips on my blog which may help you.... I am no expert but I just love cockapoos  

I will be getting a new puppy myself in 6 weeks time (I hope) .... so I will be doing lots of puppy diary post you may find interesting xxx oh so excited ....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh a lovely post... you'll just love your dog and it will soon learn that you mean security and love.... love to know more about your pup... enjoy x


----------



## chocnblackboys (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi! We are getting our two little boy pups in three weeks. We lost our 14 year old cocker girl, Maisie in April and her great aunt, Emma grew up with our oldest sons so we are used to cockers. Boys are the new thing for us! Will probably be asking for lots of advice on this forum site!!! See that the book by Gwen Bailey 'the perfect puppy' has been recommended to you - I looked at this in Pets at Home and thought it looked good so I purchased it on Amazon for £2 something! Also got a book all about cockapoos from amazon which they don't have in Pets at Home. They haven't arrived yet but will read avidly while awaiting 17th September when the boys arrive!! Good luck with your new pup!! Oh and ps, my sister has our boys brother, Teddy on the way, too which will be fun when they all get together!! We haven't named our two yet - too many children wanting different names. Any ideas? One is solid black and the other (surprise late arrival) a solid dark chocolate! All the best!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

chocnblackboys said:


> Hi! We are getting our two little boy pups in three weeks. We lost our 14 year old cocker girl, Maisie in April and her great aunt, Emma grew up with our oldest sons so we are used to cockers. Boys are the new thing for us! Will probably be asking for lots of advice on this forum site!!! See that the book by Gwen Bailey 'the perfect puppy' has been recommended to you - I looked at this in Pets at Home and thought it looked good so I purchased it on Amazon for £2 something! Also got a book all about cockapoos from amazon which they don't have in Pets at Home. They haven't arrived yet but will read avidly while awaiting 17th September when the boys arrive!! Good luck with your new pup!! Oh and ps, my sister has our boys brother, Teddy on the way, too which will be fun when they all get together!! We haven't named our two yet - too many children wanting different names. Any ideas? One is solid black and the other (surprise late arrival) a solid dark chocolate! All the best!


hey welcome, make sure you two boys spend alot of time apart and that you spend time training and bonding with them individualy, getting siblings at the same time is not always a good idea and can make life harder. i also sugest you get both boys nutered at 6 months old to reduce the chance of them fighting when they are older. 


you want them to learn to be indipendant or you will have problem with seperation anxiety from eachother, or will bond more with eachother than with you(can cause real problems with recall as they would rather run together than come back to you)


----------



## chocnblackboys (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi! Thank you for that advice - really don't know what we have let outselves in for!!! As we have twin girls who will be thirteen in September and four older sons we think both the pups will get lots of individual attention. Also the pups' mum is so well trained, (she is a working cocker) and the breeders have offered help in all aspects of training and settling in so feel I have lots of back up (and will need it!!) Thanks again - think I will be a frequent visitor!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i never recomend people getting tow pups of the same age at the same time. particuaraly siblings as i am a member of my local training school and work at a boarding kennel and have seen owners having sevear problems with siblings inparticular brothers who litteraly taire eachother apart and their owhers end up injured trying to seperat them one woman in particular ended up with her hands in some state trying to seperate her boys. another set of brothers one almost lost an eye in a fight. another two ran off and were found 2 days latter miles off. 

just watch the novelty of a puppy can wair off quickly with kids even teens as going out with their frinds become more popular so be awair that it is you who need to put in the ground work and get them their individual training time. get them off lead as soon as posible and work on recall. 

and i cant stress enought the nutering at 6 months.


----------



## chocnblackboys (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi again! We always seem to go about things the hard way!!! Thanks for all the advice. Your dogs look beautiful!! (and you obviously love cockapoos!!!!) Must say - I couldn't sleep with excitement on Thursday when I first saw the pups! Tonight I won't be able to sleep with worry!!! ha ha! Hubby has just told me to get off the computer because it's becoming an obsession so bye for now!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

chocnblackboys said:


> Hi again! We always seem to go about things the hard way!!! Thanks for all the advice. Your dogs look beautiful!! (and you obviously love cockapoos!!!!) Must say - I couldn't sleep with excitement on Thursday when I first saw the pups! Tonight I won't be able to sleep with worry!!! ha ha! Hubby has just told me to get off the computer because it's becoming an obsession so bye for now!!


theas were all dogs that were not nutered untill about almost 2 years old or they only decided to nuter one when the probles started but left it till they were older before they felt they had no other choice. 


get it done early and you hopefuly shouldnt have problems.


----------



## chocnblackboys (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Kendal! Thank you! I will be calling the parents of a lad my sons play footie with who have two littermate cockapoos (boys) who are two years old. Am gleening advice from all and have been reading up on littermates and how they react to each other and their owners and even other dogs. The more info I can get, the better equipped I will be! I really appreciate your help with this. Hope you don't mind but think I may be a regular to this site come 17th September!!!! Very best wishes


----------

